# DirecTV D13 to be an H25 in disguise?



## Pink Jazz (Jan 2, 2012)

Considering the R22 is really the HR21 in disguise but with the HD features disabled, I was wondering, does anyone think that the D13 will be an H25 with the HD features disabled? 

It looks like DirecTV is planning a D13, since it is listed on the SWM8 website.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Wasn't an R13 released in Latin America? If so, maybe it a US version of that. That wouldn't make much sense though. So I guess I have no idea 

Kevin


----------



## Pink Jazz (Jan 2, 2012)

Kevin F said:


> Wasn't an R13 released in Latin America? If so, maybe it a US version of that. That wouldn't make much sense though. So I guess I have no idea
> 
> Kevin


An R13 with the DVR disabled? Seems silly. I think it would be much more likely that DirecTV would make the D13 an H25 with the HD features disabled.


----------



## rv65 (Aug 22, 2008)

L14 is being made available for Latin America, so a D13 would be the US version of the L14.


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

I am pretty sure there will not be a 13. Highly likely there will be a D14 tho


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

MPEG4 SD receivers
I'd say it's the beginning of the end of MPEG2 broadcasts for DirecTV 
Will take a long time (minimum 6 yrs) if that is the plan.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

DaaQ said:


> I am pretty sure there will not be a 13. Highly likely there will be a D14 tho


Considering that 13 is (supposed to be) unlucky I would have to agree.

Back to the subject, I actually hope it is not a re-branded H25. There are still a lot of folks out there with old TV's that only support coax and the H25's do not have that type of output. Also, the H25's are SWM-only and that means they cannot be used on non-SWM installations.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd say that the first feasible phaseout step in any 'process' would be to eliminate the 18x20 ODU. It could be done tomorrow, with any other possible 'steps' to follow later.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

ndole said:


> I'd say that the first feasible phaseout step in any 'process' would be to eliminate the 18x20 ODU. It could be done tomorrow, with any other possible 'steps' to follow later.


What would happen to spanish programming ?
Would require moving them to MPEG4 equipment


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

naijai said:


> What would happen to spanish programming ?
> Would require moving them to MPEG4 equipment


5LNB Slimline gets 119 (Spanish) no problem. SWM or non SWM. No MPEG4 need there.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Pink Jazz said:


> Considering the R22 is really the HR21 in disguise but with the HD features disabled, I was wondering, does anyone think that the D13 will be an H25 with the HD features disabled?


The "HD features" on the R22 haven't been disabled in over a year now. For all intents and purposes, the R22 IS an HR21 EXCEPT according to DirecTV which still calls it an "SD DVR".


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

ThomasM said:


> The "HD features" on the R22 haven't been disabled in over a year now. For all intents and purposes, the R22 IS an HR21 EXCEPT according to DirecTV which still calls it an "SD DVR".


The conus MPEG4 features are only enabled on an R22 if there is another MPEG4 capable (non-R22) IRD on the account, along with HD Access. If you have a defective R22 in an 119 local market, you're getting an R15 or an R16. Far from 'the same as' an HR21.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> The "HD features" on the R22 haven't been disabled in over a year now. For all intents and purposes, the R22 IS an HR21 EXCEPT according to DirecTV which still calls it an "SD DVR".


I think the correct explanation is that the R22 without HD access cannot receive any HD programming, except for any HD local channels via DIRECTV or OTA (with an AM21). And I think any HD programs downloaded by VOD.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

ndole said:


> I'd say that the first feasible phaseout step in any 'process' would be to eliminate the 18x20 ODU. It could be done tomorrow, with any other possible 'steps' to follow later.


I highly doubt that the 18" dish is going to get phased out any time soon, its MSRP is only $39.99 on Solid Signal while a Slimline 3's MSRP is $144.99.

Times that by a few thousand installations / service calls and you start to get some very large numbers.

Personally I wish every new installation included a Slimline 5 dish (regardless if it was needed or not), but it all comes down to a balancing act with the equipment cost playing a major role.

So again, I doubt that the D13/14 is going to be a rebranded H25.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Be nice if they just started replacing SD receivers in the field with old returned HD receivers pre-configured to 101 18" dish only. Then when they eventually had them all replaced, they could change the 101 over to SD Mpeg4 and make the PQ actually watchable.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> I think the correct explanation is that the R22 without HD access cannot receive any HD programming, except for any HD local channels via DIRECTV or OTA (with an AM21). And I think any HD programs downloaded by VOD.


Correct. And this is different from an HR21 how?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You can have an R22 w/o HD access activated and it works.
You must have HD Access on the account for an HR21.


----------

